# Should I buy a Tudor or Breitling ?



## Mx_Madmax (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi everyone 

In two months I want to buy a good diving tool watch and I am deeply hesitating between a Breitling Superocean or a Tudor BB / Pelagos.

What’s your opinion?

Thx !


----------



## word140 (Oct 2, 2018)

Between those I would go Tudor. Have you checked out the Omega Seamaster 300M? I got mine for the price of a Pelagos from an AD.


----------



## Mx_Madmax (Jan 29, 2021)

word140 said:


> Between those I would go Tudor. Have you checked out the Omega Seamaster 300M? I got mine for the price of a Pelagos from an AD.
> 
> View attachment 15679785


I love Omega watches and the Seamaster is a great watch but the only thing that disturbs me is the helium escape valve on the Omega. However, I do have to be honest I tend to lean more on Tudor because they have in-house movements.

Thank you for your reply !


----------



## benhoug (Nov 6, 2020)

I've not seen a Pelagos in person, but everyone raves about them being the best Tudor tool watch... In terms of availability, you should be able to walk into an AD and get a standard Tudor BB. If you're looking for the BB58, you're probably still looking at a list, and in 2 months there's no guarantee you could just pick one up new. I'd lean towards any of the Tudors though.


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

What are you buying it for?

To actually dive with as a backup to your dive computer or just for the esthetics?

If for diving, go for the Pelagos. It has the absolute best readability.
If for the esthetics, then go with the one that make you smile the most when you look at it.

There are of course other concerns such as comfort, how the watch fits in with your wardrobe, etc.

Also you do not mention which Breitling you are considering.

A Superocean - well built, grood readability, non-in house movement
A Superocean Heritage - dress dive watch, ok readability, modified Tudor movement
An Avenger - depend on model, good to great readability, non- in house movement
A Colt - depending on model, ok to fair readability, non-n house movement. 

All Breitling movements are COSC certified whether in-house or not.

As for the Omega, I don’t like the skeletonized hands, because that hurts readability in low light conditions. Otherwise, great watch with arguably the best movement of the bunch due to its extreme magnetic resistance.


A few things to consider....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mx_Madmax (Jan 29, 2021)

Micro said:


> What are you buying it for?
> 
> To actually dive with as a backup to your dive computer or just for the esthetics?
> 
> ...


Well, I want a dive watch because I am a very active person during the day so I need something robust and reliable but also with style (easy to dress up and down).

Now the Breitling I am interested in the SuperOcean Automatic 42mm (black version with steel bracelet), I also heard that the Tudor Pelagos has a better accuracy but in the end, they are both certified chronometers.


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

I'll be quick here. Tudor Pelagos! I have my sights set on a blue one.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I'd say go with the Pelagos for active use - meaning hiking, climbing, sailing, swiming, diving etc. If you're looking for an everyday piece or something you'd like to dress up on occasion, the BB58, Omega SMP and perhaps any Breitling are better options. The Pelagos is a fantastic watch but the design is very simple bordering on drab.

I love my Pelagos but pretty much only wear it as an outdoor beater - think of a use case similar to when one might wear a G-Shock.


----------



## nemozeco (Aug 29, 2011)

Tudor. It's not even a fair competition between those 2 brands. I somehow feel they are not in the same bracket.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Was in the same boat. Loved the Breitling Super Ocean with the Arabics at 6,9,12 and the Pelagos. Went back and forth on the two for a while. Ended up with the Pelagos. 

Great warranty, looks at great at the office and outdoors. The Tudor also seemed to have better resale value too if that is important.

Don't let people tell you it's a "beater" watch. It can hold it's own in anything except a suit IMO. Perfect size and thickness, one of the most comfortable watches I have purchased. 

Probably one of the few I will never sell and pass down to my son. Went with the LHD and love the cream colored indices and how the crown doesn't dig into my wrist.


----------



## word140 (Oct 2, 2018)

Mx_Madmax said:


> I love Omega watches and the Seamaster is a great watch but the only thing that disturbs me is the helium escape valve on the Omega. However, I do have to be honest I tend to lean more on Tudor because they have in-house movements.
> 
> Thank you for your reply !


I thought the helium escape valve would bother me, but it hasn't. Most of the time I don't see it and when I do I find I kind of like it. Also, I thought the bracelet was not my style, but in reality I have loved it.


----------



## Sgruschkus (Aug 25, 2018)

Tudor Pelagos LHD


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

The Tudor in-house movements are a big plus. 70 hour power reserve and excellent accuracy.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

alznc said:


> Was in the same boat. Loved the Breitling Super Ocean with the Arabics at 6,9,12 and the Pelagos. Went back and forth on the two for a while. Ended up with the Pelagos.
> 
> Great warranty, looks at great at the office and outdoors. The Tudor also seemed to have better resale value too if that is important.
> 
> ...


Sorry, gonna have to disagree. The all brushed titanium finish and the supreme legibility that comes with a stark, high contrast dial works much better in the field than it does in the office. Would it look okay paired with casual wear? Most definitely. Pairing it with a suit... not so much. There are far better watches for the task, most of much are not dive or even dive style watches.


----------



## shayanwa (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm partial for Tudor, for sure. You basically get this amazing blend of Rolex with the creative freedom to create an awesome niche watch. I'm a sucker for Tudor watches of multiple generations from the older ones that looked like alternative Rolex watches decades ago to the modern lineups which are stunning. 

I think Breitling makes sense in some settings like if you sail or do nautical sports, but otherwise, Tudor is a winner for me.


----------



## CrispinRobles (Jul 5, 2013)

Mx_Madmax said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> In two months I want to buy a good diving tool watch and I am deeply hesitating between a Breitling Superocean or a Tudor BB / Pelagos.
> 
> ...


*







IMO the Tudor is a very unremarkable watch. Go with Breitling. Or go with that Omega Seamaster. I never tire of my Breitlings and Omegas. Good luck with whatever you choose, mate. God bless.*


----------



## Rbehrens (Apr 30, 2011)

Tudor is less busy. Tudor all day long.


----------



## longtimelurker (Oct 16, 2020)

If you want it as a tool watch, the Pelagos. If it's just a casual watch with tool aesthetic, BB. If you want to dress it up, even a little, I would go Superocean Heritage on the mesh. I wouldn't pick the regular superocean for anything, really.


----------



## dgoldwatch (Aug 29, 2020)

Agree with some of the Omega posts - is that 100% out of the question? Of course if you narrowed it down to the other 2, that's fine (I'd say Bretiling then) but if not, big fan of some of the Omega options.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Sorry, gonna have to disagree. The all brushed titanium finish and the supreme legibility that comes with a stark, high contrast dial works much better in the field than it does in the office. Would it look okay paired with casual wear? Most definitely. Pairing it with a suit... not so much. There are far better watches for the task, most of much are not dive or even dive style watches.


Agreed. Hence why I said it can hold its own in anything BUT a suit. If your wearing slacks and $600 loafers then no. If your like me in khakis and boots and the occasional slacks it's a great watch.

If I was a suit I would move to the Tudor BB or Rolex OP. I am fortunate enough to wear whatever I please to work and the Pelagos works fantastic.


----------



## 427shark (Feb 4, 2013)

Tudor all the way.. if you want more of a tool go with the pelagos. Titanium , in house movement, 70hr power reserve, lume glows like a torch, ceramic bezel, awesome clasp / extension.


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

Based on their current relationship: Tudor for diver; Breitling for Chrono


----------



## thechancellor (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm a big fan of the Pelagos. Almost got one but went with the Black bay 41


----------



## Lukebennett21 (Jan 21, 2020)

Based on your described work related more casual side of dress attire the Pelagos should be fine!


----------



## PCCM (Feb 3, 2015)

You need to handle them in person. The breitling may seem busy in photos but in person they have a very different presence, and feel special. I have to agree with Crispin - the Pelagos is very under the radar and does look a little off under a suit. I have a few colleagues that have tudors, nobody ever really gives them a second glance. I know many are going for that, and don’t get me wrong - it is a very nice timepiece.

The WIS in me sees people always oglingthe breitling. It’s like “hello, my eyes are up here...”


----------



## SayNo2Babies (Apr 14, 2020)

Breitling wears a little higher end in my opinion. I have both in my collection but I'd get rid of the Tudor before the Breitling. Honestly, after a visit to the boutique for my first piece, I've become a little bit of a Breitling fanboy.


----------



## Crisker (Oct 25, 2018)

I was a positively surprised by the Breitlings I sampled at an AD last month. This did not, however, dissuade me from buying a Tudor (two actually). Tudor looks, feels, and fits different than Breitling.


----------



## rhockswatch (Apr 15, 2012)

I have watches from both brands, you can’t go wrong with either. Pick the one that will make you smile when you look down at it.


----------



## RaiderB21 (Oct 27, 2020)

Breitling and omega all day in this price point. Every time I see a Tudor I just that person should have saved up a little longer and gotten the Rolex.


----------



## JMVNYC (Apr 20, 2020)

So I’ll get some flack for what I’m about to post but I own several Tudor’s and I like having them but don’t wear them a ton. I also have a navitimwr B01. Not a dive watch obviously but looking at them objectively just to compare quality between the brands I think it’s safe to say they are equal from what I’ve seen. I personally love the breitling divers but have never put one on. I just have a lot of other watches I want before I go and buy one of them. If I ever do. I do think the breitling you mentioned has more of a “bling” factor if that even matters. Tudors tend to be more subdued in my personal opinion. Either way all great choices.

oh a side note looking at them. I do think the Tudor would look more classic in ten years though. I could be wrong but it just has a more classy and modest look in my eyes.


----------



## JMVNYC (Apr 20, 2020)

Mx_Madmax said:


> I love Omega watches and the Seamaster is a great watch but the only thing that disturbs me is the helium escape valve on the Omega. However, I do have to be honest I tend to lean more on Tudor because they have in-house movements.
> 
> Thank you for your reply !


Couldn't agree more. I love the watch but I can't see my o get over the escape valve. That being said several people have told me to check the new one. I've been told in person it is just overall like they finally got it right.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

I think the Superocean is a better looking watch.

To me, the Tudor is average and clone looking because there are so many copies and homages. 

The Tudor is a good watch but the Breitling is a good looking watch.


----------



## tmokorn (Jul 4, 2018)

I think you would find a great amount of value, functionality, and quality in a slightly older pre-owned Breitling. This is my daily. A comfortable 42mm that rotates between the bracelet, mesh bracelet, stingray leather strap, and Breitling rubber strap. Still my favorite watch in my collection. Tudor misses the mark for me personally.


----------



## CRW161 (Feb 1, 2016)

I also own both brands but in this particular instance I think the edge would go to the Breitling.


----------



## crazyotterhound (Nov 10, 2008)

Showing some bias here as I own a Superocean 42 white dial, it's a really stunning watch in person. I even sold my wave dial Seamaster as the Breitling was getting all the wrist time. Tudor designs are more understated than Breitling, so really whatever appeals to you the most.


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

Just wondering, if it's because of an active lifestyle but not actually diving, why a diver in particular? If that's the style you want, then great. If you're flexible, the North Flag is a more versatile watch than the Pelagos and, while polarising, the design has a unique charm


----------



## nursemanit (Dec 27, 2020)

RaiderB21 said:


> Breitling and omega all day in this price point. Every time I see a Tudor I just that person should have saved up a little longer and gotten the Rolex.


Every time I see a Breitling I think that person has not left the 1990's


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

To me a Tudor is a safe, vanilla watch. Breitlings have personality matched with quality. The only thing Breitling needs is a better clasp, but don't mix that up with bracelet quality. Their bracelets are a thing of engineering beauty and just incredibly comfortable. My Seawolf is the only diver I haven't sold or thought about selling.


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

I think the Breitling is a good looking watch but to me its not a dive watch due to its bezel. Its a strange blend of dive and dress watch to my eyes and the case proportions are bit weird. The BB would be the way to go if you want a dive watch that can be dressed up a bit though. For a dive watch, the Pelagos kills off most watches. Even the mighty submariner as long as youre ruling out resale value. The legibility is unrivalled as the AR combined with all matt finish dial and case make the crystal disappear. Its a pretty industrial looking watch though so bear that in mind. The thing I love about the Pelagos is the fact its Tudors own design and not trying to be a heritage model so it cant be accused of being a "submariner homage". Not knocking the regular black bays here. Theyre also brilliant watches.

As others have said, dont rule out the Omega Seamaster. The dials are stunning and im a sucker for a bit of coloured text. Its a ton of watch for the money as well and you have the best of both worlds as its a diver and can be dressed up or down with a bracelet/strap change. For me it would be a very close race between the Pelagos and SMP. For value for money, the Pelagos has the edge but the Seamaster wins for versatility. Couple of shots to tempt you.


----------



## btw77 (Aug 1, 2012)

LCrow said:


> Just wondering, if it's because of an active lifestyle but not actually diving, why a diver in particular? If that's the style you want, then great. If you're flexible, the North Flag is a more versatile watch than the Pelagos and, while polarising, the design has a unique charm


Agree...I have a North Flag and love it!! If you like the style (which took a little time) it is a great value and unique without being obnoxious.


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

RaiderB21 said:


> Breitling and omega all day in this price point. Every time I see a Tudor I just that person should have saved up a little longer and gotten the Rolex.


Not to be that guy but the difference between a Tudor and a Rolex is not "a little more saving". Rolex models cost twice as much, are often faked, and are almost impossible to find new in the model you want.

Tudor is an amazing standalone brand now


----------



## crazyotterhound (Nov 10, 2008)

Here's a pic of my Superocean on custom leather strap:


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

nemozeco said:


> Tudor. It's not even a fair competition between those 2 brands. I somehow feel they are not in the same bracket.


You're right. Breitling is so much better on many levels.


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

I really don't think you can go wrong with either and highly suggest trying both on if you can. While I like the Ti on the Pelagos the 42mm Superocean wears more comfortable for my wrist. OP, I can try to grab side by side photos of each this week if you let me know what Superocean model and size.


----------



## LuckyTime35 (Mar 22, 2017)

Breitling, Tudor and Omega all make fine watches and don't think there's really a 'bad one' among those brands...I went Breitling but appreciate the others as well.


----------



## Bosun0731 (Feb 3, 2021)

These are the two on my list currently. Pelagos LHD is probably my favorite but the price difference had me leaning to the A17366/7 until I saw whispers of crown issues like stripping. I had been looking grey market so this was definitely a concern. I am now looking here for a lightly used Tudor as it seems like the clear winner.


----------



## Riveredger (Nov 17, 2016)

I had a BB for a while, and now a SO 44. The Tudor was more refined, but felt more delicate. The Breitling feels like a real tool watch. Both are beauties.


----------



## Bosun0731 (Feb 3, 2021)

Brent, what is your wrist size?


----------



## elchuckee77 (Mar 26, 2020)

word140 said:


> Between those I would go Tudor. Have you checked out the Omega Seamaster 300M? I got mine for the price of a Pelagos from an AD.
> 
> View attachment 15679785


Nice timepiece.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77 (Mar 26, 2020)

CrispinRobles said:


> *
> View attachment 15680073
> IMO the Tudor is a very unremarkable watch. Go with Breitling. Or go with that Omega Seamaster. I never tire of my Breitlings and Omegas. Good luck with whatever you choose, mate. God bless.*


Nice

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cfosterm (Jan 29, 2021)

Mx_Madmax said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> In two months I want to buy a good diving tool watch and I am deeply hesitating between a Breitling Superocean or a Tudor BB / Pelagos.
> 
> ...


No question Tudor but I would look at Omega 300M. My next dive watch will be Tudor Pelagos in black


----------



## h2c (Dec 2, 2010)

tudor


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

I’m going to echo the sentiments of a lot of others. Pelagos. Specifically the LHD. Love the injection of vintage-ness they put into it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXwatchFAN87 (May 4, 2020)

I think the Breitling is the better watch. Just not a fan of the new Tudor models..


----------



## dleaphart (Nov 9, 2016)

I don't like the block hands on the tutors. And while their watch is very "tool" looking, I think it is kinda of unrefined. I do like the in house vs ETA movement though, favoring Tudor.


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

Both good watches and it all comes down to what you like in a watch. Personally, I could never get past the hour hand on the Tudor. Again, just my personal taste but the Tudor to me is a watch you buy if you can't get a Rolex. Again, nothing against the Tudor it is just my perspective and my dollars spent. As has been stated before many, many times, both are good watches and you can not go wrong with either as long as it is what you want. I didn't ask anyone what watch I should buy but I made sure I was happy with my choice. You need to do the same and buy it for your reasons. I could not spend this much cash an have a Tudor but that is me. Buy what you like as it is you that will looking at your wrist and will hopefully be happy with what is staring back at you. 
Be safe, Frank.


----------



## Bosun0731 (Feb 3, 2021)

Why does everyone say that about Tudor? The brand stands on it's own and the design is completely different from Rolex. That logic means if Breitling had a related upper brand it would be diminished. Technically the dive Tudor is significantly more than the Breitling and superior in many ways. I liked both but in the end bought the Pelagos.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'd go Breitling. I'm sure the Tudor is high quality, but I'm not a fan of the snowflake hand, nor the matte titanium and dial of the Pelagos; it just doesn't pop at all. Also, I just prefer Breitling as a brand. It's been around since 1884 and has it's own iconic designs such as the Navitimer. I really like some of the older Tudors like the original snowflake and the monte carlo, but the new ones don't do anything for me.


----------



## Countingbear (Mar 25, 2014)

Sgruschkus said:


> Tudor Pelagos LHD


Most definitely my top choice.


----------



## leathers (Aug 14, 2011)

They are both fine watches, it depends on personal taste. To me the Breitling has a more rugged look it than the Tudor and is a bit heavier to wear.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

I just purchased this watch and had it fully serviced by Breitling for under $2,000 total. Very accurate chronometer grade ETA that can be serviced by any competent watchmaker, a ridiculous 2000m WR, best AR coating I've ever seen on the crystal, very handsome and high quality dial and case, bracelet is extremely well done. I love this watch and I don't think there is a better value dive watch from a Swiss luxury watch manufacturer. I'd take this over a Blackbay or Pelagos any day of the week. The only diver I'd rather have for under $4,000 is a Planet Ocean or vintage style Seamaster 300 Master Co-axial, but they are easily twice the price.


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

benhoug said:


> I've not seen a Pelagos in person, but everyone raves about them being the best Tudor tool watch... In terms of availability, you should be able to walk into an AD and get a standard Tudor BB. If you're looking for the BB58, you're probably still looking at a list, and in 2 months there's no guarantee you could just pick one up new. I'd lean towards any of the Tudors though.


Sorry, I know this is a bit off topic, but why is there a waitlist for the BB58 but not other Tudor watches? Not really like Rolex where everything stainless steel is hard to come by new. The BB58s are also available from Jomashop at regular price, but perhaps this is a bad place to buy such a watch. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

Bosun0731 said:


> Brent, what is your wrist size?


Sorry I missed this the other day. My wrist is just under 6.75".


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

precious time said:


> Sorry, I know this is a bit off topic, but why is there a waitlist for the BB58 but not other Tudor watches?


I think it's really as simply as supply vs. demand.


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Brent L. Miller said:


> I think it's really as simply as supply vs. demand.


Thank you. I understand this much, but is there a reason why Tudor doesn't simply increase production of the BB58 model? I understand the philosophy of keeping Rolex elite, but outside of watchforum, Tudor hardly has much of a name to separate it from medium range watches, so one would think there would be an interest in meeting demand and producing the models for which there is most interest.


----------



## scubaboy60 (Apr 18, 2011)

For about the same money, a pre-owned Breitling Avenger M1 is a good option if your using it for diving, as a backup timer. Also you won’t see it on the wrist many people. The Tudor is a good choice, but there always seems to be a bunch of them for sale. Just a thought


----------



## A4A (Nov 2, 2007)

What about an Omega PO? Nice lines and can be dressed up or down. I like it as a ”luxury diver” and have no problem wearing mine with a suit or jeans and a T. I have the 2201.50 with the 2500D so it’s not as thick as the later ones.


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

precious time said:


> Thank you. I understand this much, but is there a reason why Tudor doesn't simply increase production of the BB58 model? I understand the philosophy of keeping Rolex elite, but outside of watchforum, Tudor hardly has much of a name to separate it from medium range watches, so one would think there would be an interest in meeting demand and producing the models for which there is most interest.


I don't want to speculate, but agree they could definitely sell more if they chose to do so.


----------



## listorene12 (Dec 23, 2020)

Out of those i'd pick the Pelagos they are cooler to me.


----------



## NatiLad79 (Sep 22, 2020)

The Pelagos looks a lot better to me


----------



## dj-76 (Sep 5, 2010)

On the grey market the tudor is 1000+ more expensive than the breitling. I'd don't think they are a good comparison. They stand in different categories.


----------



## OrchardCanyon (Jan 29, 2021)

I’ve tried on at least a dozen different Tudors and they all make me yawn, and or look out of proportion on my wrist. Just a personal thing, Tudor does nothing for me. 
Yet, whenever I try on a Breitling watch they give me that excited watch feeling and look great on wrist!


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

leonbeast said:


> Breitling


Reviving a thread thats almost a year old with a one word reply?


----------



## ExtraDriver (Nov 14, 2012)

I have owned about 7 Breitlings in total, ands currently still own two today. I went though this exact same conundrum as I wanted a new watch to celebrate upgrading to captain at my airline. I was heavily considering another Ling as I love the brand so much but really fell in love with Tudor. I was considering the Breitling Superocean, Super Avenger, maybe a Navitimer, a B55 Exospace and maybe a couple other models on the used market. I really started falling in love with Tudor and kinda turned my attention there. I have a couple blue dial Breitlings and really fell in love with the blue dial Pelagos, but had a titanium Breitling so I knew my next watch I wanted it to not be titanium. Tried on a Tudor GMT and took it home immediately. 

I love Breitlings, and have been a long time supporter and fan. It was really hard to ignore the quality and value of Tudor. An in house GMT movement for the price and quality is hard to beat. Plus they have a better warranty. Of course I am still in the honeymoon phase with the watch as I have owned it for a little over a week but I couldn't be happier with the decision.


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

ExtraDriver said:


> I have owned about 7 Breitlings in total, ands currently still own two today. I went though this exact same conundrum as I wanted a new watch to celebrate upgrading to captain at my airline. I was heavily considering another Ling as I love the brand so much but really fell in love with Tudor. I was considering the Breitling Superocean, Super Avenger, maybe a Navitimer, a B55 Exospace and maybe a couple other models on the used market. I really started falling in love with Tudor and kinda turned my attention there. I have a couple blue dial Breitlings and really fell in love with the blue dial Pelagos, but had a titanium Breitling so I knew my next watch I wanted it to not be titanium. Tried on a Tudor GMT and took it home immediately.
> 
> I love Breitlings, and have been a long time supporter and fan. It was really hard to ignore the quality and value of Tudor. An in house GMT movement for the price and quality is hard to beat. Plus they have a better warranty. Of course I am still in the honeymoon phase with the watch as I have owned it for a little over a week but I couldn't be happier with the decision.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the GMT. Great watch.


----------



## up1911fan (Jan 5, 2016)

Pelagos or BB for sure. I prefer Tudor for divers and Breitling for Chronographs.


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

TBH I have so many of both brands that I can't think of a reason you could go wrong with either. I would suggest buying both!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BryanUsrey1 (Dec 12, 2020)

Probably the Tudor but it depends which one speaks to you. I thought the BB was technically superior but I bought an Avenger because I just loved it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## staary5 (Nov 14, 2021)

Go for a Tudor


----------



## MyNameIsVigil (May 5, 2018)

I’m not feeling Tudor lately. They just don’t seem to have a defined identity or design language. They’re just kind of stuck in that baby-Rolex position, and their watches can’t help but be viewed in that context. Breitling has its own identity and designs, and I think they’re just a more fun brand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## staary5 (Nov 14, 2021)

I hear what you are saying but I dont think because Tudor is made by Rolex it has to be viewed in that light.


----------



## atxzizou (Apr 15, 2020)

These Tudor comparisons with Rolex are getting very old, just educate yourselves. Ok rant over.

Back on topic, I own both Breitling and Tudor (not because I can’t afford a Rolex, or didn’t save up long enough, but because I actually appreciate the brand and enjoy their designs and what the brand is doing, and their heritage), and I will purchase an Explorer 1 when the AD calls.

Breitling makes great products and their design language is varied. I do appreciate their dive watches and love the SO 42, technically it’s hard to get a better watch for the money, and availability. But for me they will always be a more aviation related brand, I’m a pilot and have the Aerospace Evo and it’s amazingly comfortable and quality.

Tudor: The aquatic heritage and long history with dive watches gets the edge in this category for me. I have the BB58 Navy and it is my most worn watch, when not working or traveling (thats what the Breitling is for). I’ve used mine with a suit and in business/casual settings and it didn’t look out of place. I also feel it flies under the radar, and if I ever see someone wearing a Tudor I don’t think “this person can’t afford a Rolex” rather someone who understands and appreciates a good, quality watch. As opposed as to when I see someone with a Rolex and 80% of the time they don’t even know what they have, only that it is a Rolex.

You can’t go wrong with either. Try them on in person and see which one speaks to you more. The size and dimensions definitely change your perspective once they’re on the wrist. Breitling makes a larger watch on paper, but on the wrist they tend to wear better, and are usually thinner than Tudor.


----------



## Copterguy (Aug 8, 2021)

Get both  You need to be more addicted to watch collecting. Feel the urge, the pull, the enticement of these beautiful works of art....


----------



## GConn (Oct 27, 2014)

Another vote for breitling. Seems the brand has had some tough years and people underrate them. Apart from the clasp which is 100% better on the tudor, I feel the quality and finishing on the B is better.


----------



## staary5 (Nov 14, 2021)

The Breitling looks bettter but the Tudor is better made


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

leonbeast said:


> Breitling


I look forward to post 101 in the sales forum.


----------



## GConn (Oct 27, 2014)

thx67 said:


> I look forward to post 101 in the sales forum.


Wait for mine too. Please hold your breath 😂


----------



## Maviarab (Aug 3, 2021)

Another vote for the B, honestly, Tudor makes a good watch but they are just dull and bland.


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

I haven't made it to that price level and I'm not sure I ever will, but if I did, I might be tempted by the Tudor. Unlike Rolex you can actually buy them in stores without prostrating yourself to beg for the AD to sell you something! Yeah! But I'm sure they'd both be great. I know someone recommended Omega (great brand) but I'd like to also mention Christopher Ward. Wonderful watches, some COSC certified, beautiful dials, great bezel action, great bracelets with tool-less adjustment, etc.


----------



## raditzer (Dec 28, 2010)

Tudor either one is a winner!


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

thx67 said:


> I look forward to post 101 in the sales forum.


Well, rad, you hit the nail on the head.  The sales post has been reported by me in the last few minutes...  
Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

GConn said:


> Wait for mine too. Please hold your breath 😂


At least your posts have actually had content. 😉 Leon posted one and two word nonsense speeding all the way to one hundred in record time, waited a week or two and banged out the sales post as number 101. Reported of course...


----------



## GConn (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm kidding of course 🙂


----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)

If you love the color - go Tudor. But, like some, I find them a little boring dial and lacking something. The super ocean has appeal in spades. Try them in person and get the one that becomes obvious. If neither does, then eventually both, lol.


----------

